# Lounge > Entertainment >  What are you listening to right now?

## Shunsui

Every forum needs this thread

----------


## roopi

The wind.

----------


## diamondedge

Some guy revving his nuts off trying to get free.

MK-ULTRA by Muse.

----------


## spacerz

JayZ - Forever Young.

----------


## Gibson

ATB - One Small Step

Need some ambiance to end my day.

----------


## Shunsui

Shingo Nakamura - Fade Out

Amazing new chilled progressive track for those of you that listen to prog house.

----------


## 240_girl

the silence..

----------


## CMW403

big L - harlem world

----------


## Vagabond142

Mindless Self Indulgence - Mastermind

----------


## Benny

A Tribe Called Quest - Left my Wallet in El Segundo

----------


## Vagabond142

Marco Hietala - Nahkatakkinen TyttÃ¶

----------


## pf0sh0

I've been listening to bone thugs. ye ye

----------


## rockanrepublic

kid cudi - simple as

----------


## tha_bandit

clipse-till the casket drops-popeyes

----------


## Canmorite

Felt - Marvini Gaye

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ladytron-Beauty 2

----------


## thrasher22

Azeda Booth - In Red

Trippy but wicked local band
http://www.myspace.com/azedabooth

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

K'naan-Take a Minute

----------


## top_speed



----------


## XylathaneGTR

Ratts of the Capital by Mogwai off of the album "Happy Songs for Happy People"

----------


## Gabe182

1901-Phoenix

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Gabe182_ 
> *1901-Phoenix*



Im listening to the exact same thing now.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Gabe182

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Im listening to the exact same thing now.*



Crazy haha

----------


## syritis

Ronald jenkees has got my attention for now.

----------


## nodoubtt

major lazer - Cash Flow (Classixx Glass Bottom Dub Mix)

top 10 tunes of year for me

----------


## dubol

TV On The Radio - Staring At The Sun

----------


## Dave P



----------


## brucebanner

Already Home - JayZ ft Kid Cudi

----------


## trikypenguin

Above & Beyonds Trance Around the World 297

----------


## Shunsui



----------


## Thehonger8



----------


## Suey

Cry - Jay Sean

----------


## adidas



----------


## nich148_9



----------


## SScott

HOUSTANATLANTAVEGAS

----------


## preludez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyTNt8PxE0A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGmrL2h8lrE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfaATa-qmG4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uNyPefjS88&feature=fvw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFB3P...eature=related

----------


## canadianskyline

Warp 1.9 - The Bloody Beetroots ft. Steve Aoki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wKFpByU7DA

Dimmakammunication - The Bloody Beetroots

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wKFpByU7DA

----------


## preludez

wicked songs , it kills me....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc

----------


## Vagabond142

Having a bit of a 90's night on my playlist, and of them all, my fave still has to be:



Say what you will about him, Mike Aday can fucking SING o_o

This is before the age of autotune, so it's all emotion and talent... I guess that's why I'm liking older songs more and more these days :\ Fucking autotune <.<

----------


## banned3x



----------


## atgilchrist

Blitzen Trapper - Black River Killer

----------


## Lagerstatten.ca

Jack Johnson - Encore

----------


## Pollywog



----------


## Pahnda

Some guy eating loud right behind me....

An oldish song


And a not too oldish song

----------


## syritis

slow trance

----------


## flipstah

Lights.




















 :Pooosie:

----------


## 95teetee

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Having a bit of a 90's night on my playlist, and of them all, my fave still has to be:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about him, Mike Aday can fucking SING o_o
> 
> This is before the age of autotune, so it's all emotion and talent... I guess that's why I'm liking older songs more and more these days :\ Fucking autotune <.<*



 love the Loaf. I go through a Bat Out Of Hell craving every few months still :Big Grin:

----------


## Shunsui



----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by 95teetee_ 
> * love the Loaf. I go through a Bat Out Of Hell craving every few months still*



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## taemo

Fanny Lu - Tu No Eres Para Mi

----------


## Jlude

Downloaded the "Sounds of the sevnties" Torrents last night...

Love old music... I should have been born back then... not in the 80s

----------


## Canmorite



----------


## beecue

Liking the beats on this.

----------


## msommers



----------


## SScott

Listening to the new Lupe Fiasco Mixtape - Enemy of the State: A Love Story

it's excellent!

----------


## Pollywog

Like good hip hop? This is almost impossible to find..


Followed with some Jean Mustache..

----------


## RY213

> _Originally posted by Pollywog_ 
> *Like good hip hop? This is almost impossible to find..
> 
> *



Panacea is the shit! I kinda stopped listening to them after their first 2 albums because I couldnt find their new stuff in stores. Not even Megatunes had it...

----------


## Vagabond142



----------


## ailsa

My favorite romantic songs:
How Do I Live, Trisha Yearwood
I Will Always Love You, Whitney Houston
You Light up My Life,Debby Boone
My Heart Will Go On, Celine Dion
Will Always Love You,Dolly Parton

----------


## 5fivespeed

Alot of David Guetta. I'm thinking about DJ'ing/Mixing now. And oddly enough, baby making music. Pleasure P & Piles.

Ray

----------


## msommers

Need iPod ideas. But here's my contribution...

----------


## brucebanner

A few I've been listening to lately:

 
 
 


P.S I think Nicki Minaj is a beast!

----------


## Pahnda

Revisiting some songs from a semi-defunct band.

----------


## black13

listening to some chill music and I just found this track which is so nice. Been on loop for the whole day so far.

----------


## Supa Dexta



----------


## zipdoa

Checking out woodstock '99 footage on youtube... Remember when limp bizkit was popular?!

----------


## thrasher22

Been listening to a ton of RJD2 lately to get excited for the free show at Olympic Plaza Saturday!

----------


## OriginalGoods



----------


## Graham_A_M

S club 7! There are some SICK remixes out that I just love  :Smilie:

----------


## TKRIS

Jonathan Coulton



Black Keys



Iron and Wine


The Hold Steady

----------


## ekguy

Tonight I listened to a bunch of Sparta, Does it offend you, Yeah? and Bloc Party

----------


## BigDannyCool

Skrillex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzEgrNigZdw

----------


## J-hop

This song is a favorite of mine, listen to it all the time and it never gets old 
 


another great one

----------


## brownboi

Kanye West - All of the Lights ft. Rihanna
Deadmau5 - Cthulhu Sleeps
deadmau5 - Sofi Needs a Ladder

----------


## DJ Lazy

I am listening to a wicked Chill Out set.

Back to Goa - Aurora (Eden Festival Live). Great for waking up to on a blizzard Monday.  :Big Grin: 

Track list:

01. Arambol (Original mix) - Astropilot
02. Alfa Flyer Universe (Original mix)
03. Spiral clouds (Kumharas edit) - Chronos
04. Naga (Tribal Dub remix) - Solace, Makyo 
05. z-51 (Original mix) - Zero Cult
06. Noir - Ultimax
07. Roll Your Own - Tripswitch
08. River of Air (Original mix) - Gus Till
09. Tengri (Original mix) - Atriohm
10. Sansara (Original mix) - Astropilot
11. Pearcushion (Original mix) - Ajja
12. Skiy Interface featuring Kadasarva - Tentura
13. Symetric Lifes (Live version) - H.U.V.A Network
14. Altered State (Kumharas 6 Full Version) - Asura
15. Normalised (Original mix) - Logic Bomb
16. Once Upon A Time (Zero Cult Remix) - Side Liner
17. Supersede (Original mix) - Carbon Based Lifeforms
18. Celestial Tendencies (Original mix) - Asura
19. Lost Sequence (Original mix) - Distant System
20. Pure Pure (Original mix) - Tripteaser
21. Transit (Original mix) - Aes Dana

http://traffic.libsyn.com/max99/Back...tival_live.mp3

----------


## Vagabond142

\m/ -_- \m/

----------


## civic_stylez

gareth emery ft lucy saunders - sanctuary

----------


## msommers

Good picks there, Kris. Even the warcraft ones were well done haha.

----------


## SJW

The Features.

----------


## Vagabond142



----------


## nich148_9



----------


## Vagabond142

Warning: this vid has a LOT of strobing lights. People are prone to seizures should NOT watch.



What I would give to be at a concert like this... THOUSANDS of people rawking out to DnB and having a party  :Big Grin:  The remix of "I'm Not Alone" starting at 4:20 is epic. I freakin love Pendulum  :Big Grin:

----------


## JordanEG6

Joe Rogan's podcast. 

 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  @ Bobby Lee

----------


## Dave P

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Just cause this vid is pretty dope.

----------


## D'z Nutz

The new Pepper's album on Spotify.

----------


## ZenOps

Stolen Car - Mico C Radio Remix, Sting and Mylene Farmer

Premise of song (I think) Guy meets girl. Guy wants to steal car, girl wants to go out dancing. Girl ends up stealing car from guy (after reverse roofie)?

What a song.

----------


## duaner

I don't care for rap but this is good. Added a few to my workout playlist:

----------


## Dumbass17

^^^^ reminds me of Project Wyze


 




 

Don't judge me on this one haha

----------


## JordanEG6

A little late, but he's the only XXL Freshman Class rapper worth being on the cover.

----------


## ZenOps

You make me float - Dinka Remix.

Opener for Burning man, good remix for sure.

----------


## duaner

This song gets in my head and I can't get it out. Good workout song:

 


And this:

 

The drummer is like a female Animal, with a much better voice. Better seen here:

----------


## legendboy

GnR Down on the farm 
GnR Coma 



gearing up for the concert  :Big Grin:

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *A little late, but he's the only XXL Freshman Class rapper worth being on the cover. 
> *



Thanks for posting! His new video is awesome!

----------


## Dumbass17

That was terrible ^^

----------


## born2workoncars

Seeing Sigur Ros in Montreal in May. Stoked.

----------


## asp integra



----------


## kerry

None of it is recent stuff from any of the artists, just really good.

Also, I'm back?

----------


## timdog

Anyone heard of Great Van Fleet? they are a new band and they only have a 4-song EP right now. I think most of them are brothers and are from Michigan, but they basically sound exactly Led Zeppelin:



you can get the rest on spotify, or buy their album obviously.

----------


## xnvy

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *A little late, but he's the only XXL Freshman Class rapper worth being on the cover. 
> *



Lol nah, probably the least deserving besides Lil Uzi and Desiigner.

Anderson Paak is the best from that class IMO, he can sing/rap and drum at the same time. Denzel Curry can spit bars too.



Malibu and DAMN. are the two albums I'm rotating right now. Also the new Freddie Gibbs to some extent.

----------


## keyjey77

> _Originally posted by timdog_ 
> *Anyone heard of Great Van Fleet? they are a new band and they only have a 4-song EP right now. I think most of them are brothers and are from Michigan, but they basically sound exactly Led Zeppelin:
> 
> 
> 
> you can get the rest on spotify, or buy their album obviously.*



kinda cosmic but i'm listening to the band right now! Black Smoke Rising \m/

----------


## asp integra

Any new tunes people are listening to?

I need to update the ipod for some driving songs, what are your favourites?

----------


## timdog

I've been listening to very relax chill stuff lately:



i'm a bit of a metal head but lately i've just been drawn to very relaxing ambient kind of music like that. open to suggestions. Also i've never ever listened to electronic music, and would be open to a suggestion as long as its that super relaxed laid back electronic stuff. dont even know what it's called...?

----------


## duaner

I'm liking ambient/atmospheric stuff like post-rock and electronic ambient and chill:







A little more relaxing:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

If you're into Punk these guys are up and comers for sure, saw them play live a few weeks back down South and they were fantastic.

----------


## JfuckinC



----------


## R!zz0



----------


## JordanEG6

Been into this lately since the BP trailer lol

----------


## asp integra

Need to get this thread going again.

I have been listening to alot of Major Lazer recently. A few stand out tracks:

----------


## HHURICANE1

J.S. Bach: Organ Works, Vol. IV 
Robert Quinney

----------


## Seth1968

> Need to get this thread going again.
> 
> I have been listening to alot of Major Lazer recently. A few stand out tracks:



How about just getting right down to the matter instead of modern day hieroglyphics?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

I just downloaded the new Turnpike Troubadours album. Liking it so far

----------


## 03ozwhip

just downloaded the new subatomic sound system with Lee "scratch" Perry. if you're into reggae you have to listen to this.

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

Legitimately can't stop listening to this song.... SO GOOD



This song has been on heavy rotation in my playlists for a while



My latest find

----------


## asp integra



----------


## speedog

910 AM out of Drumheller, got myself enjoying classic country again.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Legitimately can't stop listening to this song.... so good



you must be a huge fan of zeppelin.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

An on early Distillers kick lately, something about junky punk chix just fucking gets me, always has/will haha Her recent stuff is so less violent, fucking sobriety......





Really been enjoying Frank Carter post Gallows too:

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

> you must be a huge fan of zeppelin.



Who isn't???  :Big Grin:

----------


## syscal

Watching Ballers the other day and heard Elliphant's "Best People in the World". Looked her up and another decent song with her and Skrillex.




I keep finding great songs that are a few years old. Behind the times I guess!

----------


## SKR

Winter time is black metal time. No mosh, no core, no trends, no fun.

----------


## SKR

Frost is the best.

----------


## asp integra

Bumping, need some new tunes for summer. Everyone post what you have been listening to lately.

I've been rocking some old Glenn Frey:

----------


## syscal

Anything from Grandson, Missio, or Tech N9ne...and kinda liking K.Flay too







If you're a Kendrick Lamar fan



Or Snow Tha Product



And K.Flay of course

----------


## JordanEG6



----------


## 03ozwhip

> 



Great fuckingbtaste. All killer albums.

----------


## JfuckinC



----------


## SKR

> 



This is great.

----------


## JordanEG6

> Great fuckingbtaste. All killer albums.



They are great albums indeed. I'm really liking Book of Ryan too. Caterpillar is just too good.

----------


## JfuckinC

> This is great.



I can't get enough of them lately. Their entire album dead planet is good.

----------


## legendboy



----------


## asp integra



----------


## asp integra

Heading to the lake in the week and need to get some new tunes going, post your favourite songs of the last few weeks!

----------


## asp integra



----------


## Buster



----------


## legendboy



----------


## gretz

Sister Nancy - BAM BAM

One of them days lol

----------


## SKR

Saw this on reddit and seeing that cover art, had to know what it sounded like. It's fantastic. Nonsensical screaming, bipolar drumming, hypnotic riffs.

----------


## Darkane

> Saw this on reddit and seeing that cover art, had to know what it sounded like. It's fantastic. Nonsensical screaming, bipolar drumming, hypnotic riffs.



Hahahah. Awesome. 

Ive sort of been into Epica lately. Just a harder, hotter, much better nightwish lol.

----------


## SKR

I like Epica, but I can't deal with 70+ minute albums. They'd be a lot better if they cut 20 minutes or so out of them. Release that material as an EP if they want to get it out there so bad.

----------


## Maxt

https://youtu.be/SYGYjDoNsvg

----------


## syscal

a mix of the two genres here

----------


## ExtraSlow

Working hard to keep my head in a kinder simpler place right now. 
The NPR Mountain Stage podcast is really helping: https://www.npr.org/series/mountain-stage/

----------


## SKR



----------


## 13TTFX4

really digging mikey mike right now or whilk and miskey

----------


## z24_wheels

Brand new NIN

----------


## jwslam

Icymi

----------


## ZenOps



----------


## ExtraSlow

Ran Bill withers solidy yesterday. Then went into various related and similar artists. Good music any time. 
Although tonight I did run "A Night A The Roxbury" soundtrack while cooking supper and preparing for my weekly poker game. That's some good tunes too.

----------


## JfuckinC



----------


## statick

I gave a good listening to The Nightwatchman's "One Man Revolution"... much better than any of Zack de la Rocha's solo efforts.

----------


## duaner

Need moody music:




Something a little newer:




One more for good measure:

----------


## JfuckinC

Number 2 & 3 are sick Duaner

----------


## flipstah

New Fiona Apple album is delicious

----------


## firebane



----------


## beecue



----------


## duaner



----------


## The_Penguin

To tie in with the "what are you drinking thread"



Gonna follow up with some Halestorm

----------


## ZenOps

Everyone + dog singing "Toss a coin to your witcher". Some pretty good too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> To tie in with the "what are you drinking thread"
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna follow up with some Halestorm



The John Lee Hooker song "house rent boogie" is better. 

Been listening to a lot of Journey this weekend. Balm for the soul....

----------


## SKR

Do you ever ignore a band for years for whatever reason, and then all of a sudden it just clicks? I dodged Watain for the longest time and I was wrong. Love the part at 2:31.

----------


## Darkane

> Do you ever ignore a band for years for whatever reason, and then all of a sudden it just clicks? I dodged Watain for the longest time and I was wrong. Love the part at 2:31.



Nice one. 

Back to the basics for me.

----------


## nismodrifter

Listening to a lot of synth stuff lately because 80s.

----------


## JordanEG6

Remix is good too.

----------


## firebane



----------


## heavyD

I've been getting back into some older stuff myself or as Anders would say back into the vault.

----------


## ZenOps



----------


## Skrilla

> I've been getting back into some older stuff myself or as Anders would say back into the vault.



Shit this brought back memories. Used to listen to a ton of In Flames.

----------


## danno

Doing full album day while working today. Will try and update as I go through the day. 
Dr Dre chronic 2001
50 cent get rich or die trying

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's Beck's 50th birthday, so CKUA is running a pile of Beck this morning. Love pretty much all his stuff.

----------


## asp integra

> Listening to a lot of synth stuff lately because 80s.



So good

----------


## asp integra

Gaslight Anthem has some great music



amazing video, solid song




- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Gaslight Anthem has some great music



 yeah, thanks for the suggestion, listened to a playlist from them today and really enjoyed.

----------


## heavyD

> Shit this brought back memories. Used to listen to a ton of In Flames.



They are re-releasing Clayman on Aug. 28. It's the entire album remastered plus 4 songs re-recorded. Pretty cool.

----------


## statick

Deltron 3030... I forgot how solid of a record this is. I'll be spinning Event 2 next, which I've actually never heard, so I'm pretty excited.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Deltron 3030... I forgot how solid of a record this is. I'll be spinning Event 2 next, which I've actually never heard, so I'm pretty excited.



For whatever reason, ive never listened to event 2 either. 3030 is one of my favorites, God damn genius album.

----------


## Buster



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Deltron 3030... I forgot how solid of a record this is. I'll be spinning Event 2 next, which I've actually never heard, so I'm pretty excited.



Excellent choice sir.

----------


## max_boost

Tay tay released a new album over the weekend. Folklore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Tay tay released a new album over the weekend. Folklore.



#Swiftiebois

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

She so edgy now.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I've been playing a ton more SNFU than usual, it's so fucking good. Poor Ken!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Tay tay released a new album over the weekend. Folklore.



Really? I mean......really Sam lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Really? I mean......really Sam lol



Fits him perfectly.

----------


## legendboy



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 



Yeah!

----------


## legendboy

> Yeah!



I love Coral Fang, (and the other 2 albums) has been in the regular albums i listen to start to finish. 

I love to listen to Brent play the guitar. Brent described the bands sound as porno-surfabilly heh. Both FWF albums kick ass. I have an odd fellows hat that looks exactly like the ones they play with haha.

I am a drummer, over the last 6 years I have been listening to a lot of Mastodon. Brann is mind blowing to me but I am 41 now and i can't sing lol. I digress. 
Looking for people to jam with, have an almost full digital recording reharsal space. Got some cool gear. Need more mics. We can count on rage2 to join us, he is a shredder!

Brann plays this exactly the same every time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A Hot Night in Paris. Seriously. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Hot_Night_in_Paris

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DaBaby - Rockstar.

Kill me. Kill yourself. Kill society that this is a thing that exists at all. Then come to terms with the fact it's popular.

----------


## legendboy

Orion - Master of Puppets

----------


## duaner



----------


## JfuckinC

> 



i like this band, i just wish there was some vocals.. some long drawn out screaming....  :Love:  like this:

----------


## duaner

> i like this band, i just wish there was some vocals.. some long drawn out screaming....  like this:



Good song! I like both styles but there sure is something cathartic about some good screaming, especially when feeling angsty.

----------


## legendboy



----------


## BavarianBeast

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FPkzLide5wA

Throttle - Japan

----------


## duaner



----------


## Beller

Black Ballon by Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hawt.




https://youtu.be/t2QJziB9pbw

----------


## 03ozwhip

New from Czarface/MF Doom

----------


## haggis88



----------


## ZenOps

Genshin impact unnamed song #225 - Alaika Khabibi

----------


## JfuckinC

This chicky can scream... 




Bonus track:

----------


## ZenOps



----------


## SKR



----------


## ZenOps

Pales to previous years of Burning man, but still worth a listen.

----------


## Inzane

Instrumental guitar may not be to everyone's taste but both Steve Vai and Joe Satriani dropped new albums recently. (very rare for them to release something in the same year).





If you are a fan of these artists I think you'll agree that both of these albums are excellent. Some of their best work in years.

----------


## davidI

Canadaland Commons Podcast about Mining. 

Great journalism - super interesting.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

https://youtu.be/YSZ1O-N6ls4

----------


## haggis88



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Instrumental guitar may not be to everyone's taste...



Speak for yourself!!





https://www.theonion.com/steve-vai-i...ids-1819566242

----------


## davidI

Currents Album by Moontricks: https://open.spotify.com/album/3VHNs...Skq8AVUygtVJng

----------


## duaner

This just dropped 5 days ago:




Looking forward to the new album.

----------


## JfuckinC

> This just dropped 5 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the new album.



Hell ya brother, already ordered the merch and vinyl like the good Christian metalcore fan i am lol

Looking forward to them going on tour to support the album, hope they come here or i'll be travelling  :Devil: 

Would be awesome if they toured with KSE again.

----------


## duaner

> Hell ya brother, already ordered the merch and vinyl like the good Christian metalcore fan i am lol
> 
> Looking forward to them going on tour to support the album, hope they come here or i'll be travelling 
> 
> Would be awesome if they toured with KSE again.



You're a better Christian metalcore fan than I am. lol If they came here it would be tempting to go, although I would probably stick out like a sore thumb.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gino Vanelli

----------


## JfuckinC

> You're a better Christian metalcore fan than I am. lol If they came here it would be tempting to go, although I would probably stick out like a sore thumb.



lol man pretty tough to stick out at a metal show. I don’t think they actually call themselves a Christian band anymore. I’m sure as fuck the farthest thing from Christian anyway  :Angel:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is this a good song? Or absolute pandering, trash?
I can't decide, which is not good. I'm confident it's garbage, but it sure is catchy and neatly simple, in a nice way.
I think it's a manipulative psych formula that tricks people into thinking it's good. Maybe?
It reminds me of the bananas-popularity of that Stained song about 15 years ago. That song really want very good either was it? Sort of like the record labels forcing the hair metal bands to slap a ballad onto the record so the chicks would want to come to the concerts...

----------


## ZenOps

Celebrating pulling two Engulfing lightnings in one ten pull.

----------


## firebane

> Is this a good song? Or absolute pandering, trash?
> I can't decide, which is not good. I'm confident it's garbage, but it sure is catchy and neatly simple, in a nice way.
> I think it's a manipulative psych formula that tricks people into thinking it's good. Maybe?
> It reminds me of the bananas-popularity of that Stained song about 15 years ago. That song really want very good either was it? Sort of like the record labels forcing the hair metal bands to slap a ballad onto the record so the chicks would want to come to the concerts...



His other stuff is a bit off too and tough to really get an understanding of him. But he is Canadian which is another reason he is getting a lot of attention

Check out this guys stuff

----------

